# Looking for new reptiles - reptiles wanted



## holysnake (May 27, 2009)

_*H*i_ im on the look :mf_dribbleut 4 some new lizards :-


paired Johnstons Chameleon if single want a male
paired uromastyx Ornate- Limeon if single want a male
Paired Australian Water Dragons if single want a male
if anyone can help me with my quest i would be very thankful for it :notworthy:


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

i have a yemen up for sale and an egyptian uromastyx for sale too both wiv full setup if ya interestd let me know cheers


----------



## holysnake (May 27, 2009)

thx 4 the thought :2thumb: but im really set on avin a uromastyx ornate & jacksons Chameleon iv now bought a male jacksons now lookin 4 a felmale or 2


----------

